# Counterproductive



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, I'm starting to think snowsuits without snow boots is counterproductive

Thought you guys might get a chuckle out of these pictures This was after only a couple minutes in the snow today.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, hilarious!!! welllllll, they seem to have MADE thier OWN "snowboots" anyway!ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good one Tammy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, I have to admit I am jealous of everyone's snow and WINTER temps... it has been sunny for weeks, it is 73 degrees here today, kids are wearing shorts and flip and flops and complaining is it "sweltering" outside! ha ha ha... if they ONLY knew how freezing it is elsewhere! Poor Tillie may never experience snow. poor thing.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh that is just too funny!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, I have to admit I am jealous of everyone's snow and WINTER temps... it has been sunny for weeks, it is 73 degrees here today, kids are wearing shorts and flip and flops and complaining is it "sweltering" outside! ha ha ha... if they ONLY knew how freezing it is elsewhere! Poor Tillie may never experience snow. poor thing.


Oh, just rub in, go ahead, as I'm sitting here having the you know what scared out of me because of thunder snow. I have NEVER heard anything like that, not even the night a car crashed into the tree in my front yard.

Linda, great pics. I was so happy that Kodi's coat still fit him - there is just so much snow and it's still coming.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I completely agree...those poor little Havs need shoes!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Too funny, Linda! Can you imagine what they would have looked like without the snowsuits though??? 

Michele, what is thunder snow? A thunder storm while it is snowing?? 

It was in the 50's here today and sunny.....


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, that makes my feet cold just looking at those pictures - poor thing!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Those are some fancy snow shoes. Wow, how long does it take to dry their feet when they come in? My girl hates wet feet so I always blow dry them even if there is dew on the lawn.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We were walking in a park. I had to stop several times to take huge snowballs off. Fred had one the size of a baseball attached to his foot preventing him from walking! I ended up stopping in the restroom to run their feet under warm water!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, I have to admit I am jealous of everyone's snow and WINTER temps... it has been sunny for weeks, it is 73 degrees here today, kids are wearing shorts and flip and flops and complaining is it "sweltering" outside! ha ha ha... if they ONLY knew how freezing it is elsewhere! Poor Tillie may never experience snow. poor thing.


I could take a bit of 70 degree weather right about now!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Linda, You are such a brave adventurous soul for taking them out for an adventure in so much snow!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irnfit said:


> Oh, just rub in, go ahead, as I'm sitting here having the you know what scared out of me because of thunder snow. I have NEVER heard anything like that, not even the night a car crashed into the tree in my front yard.
> 
> Linda, great pics. I was so happy that Kodi's coat still fit him - there is just so much snow and it's still coming.


We have had thunder snow in the past, but you're right... It's a whole lot different than a summer thunder storm... I'm not sure why. From what I hear, it should reach us some time in the we hours of the morning... oh joy!:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Linda how funny! Did you take all the kids out? And how long have you had snow? seams like forever . We still have not had any here in the Pacific northwest. I would love some.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Be careful what you wish for I think this may be our 4th big snow storm this winter. Today we got about a foot of snow, UGH! Yes, all my guys went in the snow. For some reason the snow clings to Scudder the most. 

If they didn't have their snowsuits on......I don't even want to think about that!


----------



## Leigh96 (Dec 20, 2010)

Those pictures are too funny. I can't wait for this snow to be over! We got over 5 inches today and somewhere between 5-12 inches will fall overnight tonight. It's been relentless. I can't wait to be able to take Remy outside in the yard!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

LOL Linda I know what you mean. I had Ninjas sweater and jacket on him because I thought he would be cold and I was trying to prevent as much of the snow getting all over him. So much for that! I love the pictures and think he made some nice boots for himself :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, thunder SNOW!?? WHAT in the world is that!!!? Hope you are all safe and warm and cozy and that your fur babies use a pee pad in all this horrible weather!

and p.s. PLEASE feel free to take some of our sunshine, is is january and I want some RAIN!!!!! LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> wow, thunder SNOW!?? WHAT in the world is that!!!? Hope you are all safe and warm and cozy and that your fur babies use a pee pad in all this horrible weather!
> 
> and p.s. PLEASE feel free to take some of our sunshine, is is january and I want some RAIN!!!!! LOL


It's just a snow storm (specifically a Nor' Easter up here) that has enough electrical activity to cause thunder and lightening. NOT common, and very loud. The funny thing, though, is that it doesn't necessarily mean that the storm is any worse on the ground, or that it dumps more snow.

We' re buried here... I'll take some photos in a while. The storm was fast-moving, and dumped the majority of its snow overnight around here. But the depth is getting truly impressive. We haven't had a chance for any melting in between and have been getting 10-12" per storm. I guess the good(?) thing is that it's SO deep that Kodi can't go anywhere that hasn't been snowblowed out for him... It's all WAY over his head. So we've had minimal problems with snowballs.

We have a big hill behind our house, and the riding ring is up there, so we have lights. In typical winters, the local kids know I'll turn the lights on if they ask so they can sled in the dark... which they love. No one has even been up there... the snow is too deep for any of the younger kids to walk through!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I know this snow is out of control. I feel bad for my guys, they can't get a good walk in. I won't let them walk on the salted walks, because it burns their feet. Can't wait to see more snow pics!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I found a winter coat that seemed to work for Jack but not in 12 inches of snow. Would he stay under the deck where there was only a couple of inches? Oh nooooo... He had to go leaping through the deep stuff, completely un-velcroed himself from his coat and left it for me to dig out.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Love the pictures! Poor Lizzie, she is having a hard time finding a suitable place to poop. The snow is too deep. She has started walking me down the driveway and pooping in the street or the neighbors driveway. My husband has shoveled some of the grass off but she only likes that for peeing. Hopefully, this is not TMI!

@Tillie'sMom-We are jealous of YOU! My daughter keeps asking why we live here


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> It's just a snow storm (specifically a Nor' Easter up here) that has enough electrical activity to cause thunder and lightening. NOT common, and very loud. The funny thing, though, is that it doesn't necessarily mean that the storm is any worse on the ground, or that it dumps more snow.
> 
> We' re buried here... I'll take some photos in a while. The storm was fast-moving, and dumped the majority of its snow overnight around here. But the depth is getting truly impressive. We haven't had a chance for any melting in between and have been getting 10-12" per storm. I guess the good(?) thing is that it's SO deep that Kodi can't go anywhere that hasn't been snowblowed out for him... It's all WAY over his head. So we've had minimal problems with snowballs.
> 
> We have a big hill behind our house, and the riding ring is up there, so we have lights. In typical winters, the local kids know I'll turn the lights on if they ask so they can sled in the dark... which they love. No one has even been up there... the snow is too deep for any of the younger kids to walk through!


 WOW Are you snowed in? Or does someone come plow? That would be like living up in the mountains. I hope the kids get a chance to go sledding.
When I was young Their was a dog that someone had special skies made and he would go up every weekend ride up on the chair and ski down. Kodi might enjoy that!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack is hysterical in the deep snow. He plows off of the path, smashes down a small Hav-sized area, poops and plows a new trail back to the path. Our backyard is getting a nice 'crop circle' look.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> WOW Are you snowed in? Or does someone come plow? That would be like living up in the mountains. I hope the kids get a chance to go sledding.
> When I was young Their was a dog that someone had special skies made and he would go up every weekend ride up on the chair and ski down. Kodi might enjoy that!


We have a big Kubota tractor with a snow thrower on the front. (this time of year... there are lots of other attachments too) So DH and my sons keep our very large driveway cleared as well as a couple of neighbors. Dave also makes sure to clear loopy paths for Kodi so he has plenty of potty and RLH area!<g>

Here are some pix to put things in perspective. The photo of the barn, of course, is snow banks. But the photos of Kodi on the paths are straight cut-thoughs. That's the actual depth of the snow.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Karen, it is sooo beautiful - especially when it is still so fresh and clean looking. What a considerate daddy, to make paths for Kodi for RLH. The snow looks deeper than he is tall. Been reading about the snow in the Eastern part of the country. It would be getting very old by now. I recall, in Montana, by late winter, I would be so tired of it when we lived there. Love your barn! Thanks for sharing the pictures. Would love to see it when the trees are green.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh, Karen, it is sooo beautiful - especially when it is still so fresh and clean looking. What a considerate daddy, to make paths for Kodi for RLH. The snow looks deeper than he is tall. Been reading about the snow in the Eastern part of the country. It would be getting very old by now. I recall, in Montana, by late winter, I would be so tired of it when we lived there. Love your barn! Thanks for sharing the pictures. Would love to see it when the trees are green.


I like it when it looks like this, and yesterday was also pretty warm... just about freezing. But we've had a lot of BITTER cold this winter, which I hate much more than the snow! They were saying that the most snow ever recorded for this area was the 94/95 winter, and that there was LESS snow at the end of Jan. than we've had so far. I'm NOT looking forward to breaking that record. Last year we had a relatively mild winter and a REALLY early spring. I could live with the snow if we got that early spring again!!!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh My!!! Glad our snow isn't the wet kind. Cute pics.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, SOOOO beautiful!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Boy that looks so cool! I lived and worked at a ski resort in central Oregon when I was 18. My parents were going threw a divorce and payed for me to go to a community collage. I ended up going to my ceramics class and working at Mt Batchler. 
When I look at your pictures it brings back such good memories. Yep I need to talk my HD into moving! I think wet 40 degrees feels colder than dry 20. So sick of wet:rain:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi, I agree with you about the wet 40 degrees feeling colder than the dry 20. That dampness just penetrates the body.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Here I am complaining and it is a okay day today ! Goal to get off this computer and go for a walk All we will have on our feet is mudound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Boy that looks so cool! I lived and worked at a ski resort in central Oregon when I was 18. My parents were going threw a divorce and payed for me to go to a community collage. I ended up going to my ceramics class and working at Mt Batchler.
> When I look at your pictures it brings back such good memories. Yep I need to talk my HD into moving! I think wet 40 degrees feels colder than dry 20. So sick of wet:rain:


Oh, 20F is NOT a problem. It was the -8F temps that I don't want to continue. Sorry, that feels cold no matter what!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

gorgeous pictures!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

WOW!!! It actually works! 

I got 'Musher's Secret' salve for Jack and Nessie. I put it on them last night and discovered Jack loves having his paw pads rubbed. Limp noodle... seriously. He flopped over and didn't move for ten minutes.

Anyway, back to the Musher's Secret. I rubbed it onto their pads and the hair in between. Today, the gang played for a couple hours outside. No snowballs on Jack's feet where I put the stuff. Snowballs everywhere else but not there.

I can't wait to tell my mom! Her mutt, Joy, suffers from snowballing, too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I could use one of those plows! Kodi has it made

Thanks for the tip on that Mushers secret. I will look for it now. UPDATE: Just bought it from Ebay. Can't wait to try it. Maybe now I can salt my steps


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Oh, 20F is NOT a problem. It was the -8F temps that I don't want to continue. Sorry, that feels cold no matter what!


Just saw the weather forecast for where my son lives in Mt. - minus 31F predicted for tomorrow again and they are getting snow again. He is thrilled! NOT! They have been hit pretty hard this year as well with cold and snow and lots of ice.

Tillie's Mom - I would like to send you some rain - would if I could! I don't think Augie's feet ever dry out totally. I hope he doesn't get some fungus.

Pam, do you think this salve would repel water or does it just protect the feet from chafing from the snow and prevent the snow from sticking?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I just heard we're likely to get another foot mid-week! There's just no end to this winter!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> I just heard we're likely to get another foot mid-week! There's just no end to this winter!!!!


 It is a good thing Kodi is black and white so you can see him in all that snow!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

krandall said:


> I just heard we're likely to get another foot mid-week! There's just no end to this winter!!!!


That's it, I'm moving!!!! This sucks!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Pam, do you think this salve would repel water or does it just protect the feet from chafing from the snow and prevent the snow from sticking?


I don't know. It is our first day using it.

Their paws seem to be a little better. Nessie has very rough pads because she loves being outside and stays out for hours. The Bernese Mountain Dog neighbor and she are having a competition as to who can last longer. It is pretty even. (Nessie is my Aussie.)

When I put it on, it seems as if there was hardly anything to it. It feels very light. There has to be some protective layer because Jack stayed out a long time and didn't seem to get cold paws.

I will check next time I take him out.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> That's it, I'm moving!!!! This sucks!


 Linda don't give up do you have cross country skies? That would be funound:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hope you and your snow-suited pups are keeping warm during another snow storm!
thanks for the chuckle when I saw these pics.


----------

